# GT: Cleveland Cavaliers @ Dallas Mavericks



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*at







*
*Cleveland Cavaliers [33-24] at Dallas Mavericks [48-9]*
 | Thursday, March 1, 2007 | Dallas, TX | American Airline Center | 7:00pm | 
| *TV*: National TNT & Local KTXA | *Radio*: 103.3 ESPN Radio |

*Game Notes*
One of the top defensive efforts in franchise history allowed the Dallas Mavericks to record the best month they've ever had. They may need another impressive one against LeBron James to begin this month by matching another team record.

The Mavericks look to equal a franchise-best 14-game winning streak and prevent James from having another big game against them on Thursday in their first matchup of the season with the Cleveland Cavaliers.

Dallas (48-9) set a team record for fewest points allowed as it beat the Minnesota Timberwolves 91-65 on Tuesday to notch its second 13-game win streak of the season. The win completed a 10-0 February, the first perfect month in team history.

The Mavs also have a 12-game run and are the only team in NBA history with three winning streaks of 12 or more in a season. They now look to tie the team's longest winning streak, set when the 2002-03 squad opened the season with 14 straight victories.

But that success doesn't mean much to the Mavericks unless it leads to their ultimate goal -- the team's first NBA championship.

"Nobody's in here jumping up and down," said guard Jason Terry, who had 18 points and seven assists Tuesday.

Dallas also takes a team-record 20-game home winning streak into this contest, dating to a Dec. 7 loss to Detroit.

"They're definitely playing out of this world," James said. "They're like the Detroit team of last year in the regular season, just winning a lot of ballgames on the road and at home. They have a 20-game home winning streak, so we have to mentally be focused and approach that game like it's our last and hopefully try to get a win."

James has never won in Dallas and the Cavaliers have lost six straight there since March 23, 2000, getting outscored by 19 per game. However, James has led Cleveland to wins in two of the last three meetings, averaging 39.7 points in that span.

James scored 46 in a 107-94 win in the last matchup on March 29, increasing his career average in six games against Dallas to 30.3 points -- second-best versus any opponent. The All-Star forward has been hot lately, averaging 32.0 points in his last five games overall -- a boost from his 26.7 season mark.

He will be facing a Dallas defense which allowed its lowest opponent field-goal percentage (29.6) of the season on Tuesday, holding the Timberwolves to eight points in the second quarter and 12 in the fourth.

That type of defense has become signature for the Mavs, who rank among the NBA leaders in points allowed at 92.1 per game. Continuing that play may be difficult against James, who is averaging 30.5 points since the All-Star break.

He had 35 points Tuesday, including two key 3-pointers in the final minute, to help the Cavaliers (33-24) rebound from back-to-back losses with a 97-89 win over the New Orleans Hornets.

"I've been playing great basketball since the All-Star break individually," said James, who added eight assists and five rebounds. "I feel the best I've felt all year."

Teammate Sasha Pavlovic hasn't been feeling his best. The forward returned to the court Tuesday after being sidelined for two contests with the flu, but rolled his right ankle. His status is uncertain for this contest.

Dallas could be without guard Greg Buckner, who has missed the last two games due to a bruised left knee.

The Mavericks, by far the league's best home team at 27-3, are opening a three-game stretch at the American Airlines Center. They also will face Orlando and New Jersey.










Who's hot: *Cavaliers vs. the West
* Oddly enough, Cleveland has a better record against the supposedly stacked Western Conference than it does against the supposedly weak East. The Cavs are 14-8 against the West, including 5-7 on the road. Their winning percentage against the West is tops in the East. They have notched road wins at the Lakers and San Antonio, among others. ... Dallas has beaten Cleveland in the last six meetings at home. ... The Mavs have made at least 40 percent of their 3-point attempts in each of the last four games. ... In his last six games, Dirk Nowitzki is averaging a shade under 30 points and a shade over 10 rebounds per game. ... LeBron James is coming off a 35-point, eight-assist showing against New Orleans.

Who's not: *Larry Hughes
* He's coming off a 5-for-16 outing against New Orleans, and he was 6-for-17 against Miami in the game before that. It gets worse, he also has had shooting games of 9-for-26 and 6-for-18 since the All-Star break. Combined, that's 26-for-77, around 33 percent, in four games.

*Injuries*
*Mavericks: *D.J. Mbenga (_right knee_) and Devean George (_right knee_) are out.
*Cavaliers: *None.












​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=7905

Something is NOT right!

xray is putting eBux on the Cavs?

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dude.... xray got his hand caught in the cookie jar!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Mavs may miss Buck's defense, so guarding the perimeter and restricting penetration will be key. I don't look for the Cavs to score a ton of points, though. 

95-87.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=7905
> 
> Something is NOT right!
> 
> ...


9 points...I think they can keep it closer than that.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> 9 points...I think they can keep it closer than that.


Boooo!






though I do agree.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> though I do agree.


Put yo money where yo mouth is... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Still.....

Don't put money AGAINST your home boys!

*Booooo!*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Cavs are overrated. No way they can stop us at home.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Honestly, I think 9 points is just about right for the game.

It could swing either way. CLE may be a better bet, but there is no telling that Dallas comes out defensively dominate the cavs.

Buckner is back....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> The Cavs are overrated. No way they can stop us at home.


There you go! That's the kind of homerism we like to see!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> The Mavs may miss Buck's defense, so guarding the perimeter and restricting penetration will be key. I don't look for the Cavs to score a ton of points, though.
> 
> 95-87.


Dallas has one of the best perimeter defense in the league.

If Buck can do a job like he did against T-Mac, LBJ will have to settle for jumpers all night long.

Larry Hughes has been COLD.

Damp and Diop SHOULD match up well against Z.

Honestly, who else is going to score for the Cavs?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Honestly, who else is going to score for the Cavs?


Ira Newble.

(Cool name, huh?) :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Ira Newble.
> 
> (Cool name, huh?) :biggrin:


:lol:

They still got that Very Jao dude too....

:biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm excited about this game, my boy Daniel Gibson from Texas is playing and he's been great for the Cavs.

Mavs win though, ofcourse..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Honestly, who else is going to score for the Cavs?


Well, you just figured their problem. :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I was going to predict a Cavs win since the Mavs are due for a loss, but the game is in Dallas and Cleveland is a horribly inconsistent road team. The winning streak goes to 14.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> I was going to predict a Cavs win since the Mavs are due for a loss, but the game is in Dallas and Cleveland is a horribly inconsistent road team. The winning streak goes to 14.


I never realized that Spurs fans could be soooooo smart!

LOL... J/K

:joke:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :joke:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

t1no said:


>


:stupid:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> :stupid:


*D'oh!*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'll be the drunk guy at the game tonight.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll be the LOUD guy there.

LOL


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Oh, I'll be LOUD and DRUNK!

Got tomorrow off and I'm taking full advantage of it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'll be the sick guy at home who hasn't been to school or out since last Sunday...

Yeah I know...

i pwn u uber n00bzzz


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, I'm sure I'll be sick (read:hungover) tomorrow right along with you.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good luck tonight fellas. I know it's going to be almost impossible to beat you guys at home, but when the Cavs are on their game they're one of the toughest in league. They've just been so inconsistent (we're one of the only teams in the league better against the West than the East). 

I will say if we come out strong and ready to compete, it should be a competitive game. If not, you'll blow us away by the second quarter (a la Phoenix). Either way, I expect you guys to come out with the win tonight.

Good luck and lets hope for no injuries tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh and the Cavs won't win if Larry Hughes plays a lot. :sad:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LeBron is playing out of this world.

And Diop is playing great too. I expect a new career high


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk for a triple double? Not likely tonight but why not? He has 10/3/3...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

14/7/6 for Dirk right now with 1:34 left in the 3rd....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

14 points / 8 rebounds / 7 assists


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If I was Avery Johnson, I would have told Croshere to make this last 30 seconds take as long as possible so Dirk can come out and get as much rest as possible (and then subsequently get a triple-double)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I hope Dirk gets his first triple double tonight.

I want it tonight because its on national television and this will have to impress the MVP voters and prove to the nay sayers that Dirk's passing game doesnt suck and he plays all around.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You guys are incredible. Beyond Lebron, we're looking for just one or two guys to have a good game.

Beyond Dirk, you guys have scorers coming in waves. I really don't see anyone beating you in a series this year.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

As much as I want it Dirk wont get his triple dub, damn.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I called it, Mavs win. Dirk didnt get his triple double.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

good...we get the W and Avery has a game to teach with...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

And people on the general board continue to hate...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Congratulations fellas. You were the far superior team and deserved to win tonight. Dirk is the MVP of the league.

You'll never see any hate from me.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> And people on the general board continue to hate...


And I know how you feel here. I've gotta try to sit here on the General Board and fend off kids like Air Fly that are hating on Lebron for this game.

If you ask me, there's little to hate about Lebron's performance in this game.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Brandname said:


> You guys are incredible. Beyond Lebron, we're looking for just one or two guys to have a good game.
> 
> Beyond Dirk, you guys have scorers coming in waves. I really don't see anyone beating you in a series this year.


Thanks, but the Suns and Spurs are well capable of beating us in a series. The Rockets with Yao Ming back are a serious threat also. We'll have to bring our A game into the playoffs if we want to make it back to the NBA finals. 

Toninght we weren't playing at our best, just barely good enough to win. But you have to consider that the Mavs are riding a 14 game win streak, it's not easy to keep up the intensity night in and night out. Had the Mavs brought their A game tonight it wouldn't have been close.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jabba1 said:


> Thanks, but the Suns and Spurs are well capable of beating us in a series. The Rockets with Yao Ming back are a serious threat also. We'll have to bring our A game into the playoffs if we want to make it back to the NBA finals.
> 
> Toninght we weren't playing at our best, just barely good enough to win. But you have to consider that the Mavs are riding a 14 game win streak, it's not easy to keep up the intensity night in and night out. Had the Mavs brought their A game tonight it wouldn't have been close.


Yeah, anything is possible in a series I suppose. But you guys do look like world-beaters right now. I'm sufficiently impressed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The game was closer than I thought I would be. If LeBron plays like that, obviously any team will have a hard time to stop him. You can't blame him for not hitting every shot, he is not going to be perfect.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

A near stumble, but Mavs March on

95-92 win over Cavaliers is 14th straight, tying franchise record


01:20 AM CST on Friday, March 2, 2007
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 
[email protected] 

Of all the formulas the Mavericks have used to win games in their magical season, they haven't needed the charmed-life approach very often. 

It was there for them Thursday night. They did plenty of things wrong in the fourth quarter and found themselves in a tense situation with the ball in LeBron James' hands. The Cleveland star had hit 17 of his first 25 shots. 

Twice in the final 10 seconds, he rose up from 3-point range for a potential game-tying trey. Both times, he missed. And the Mavericks won for a franchise-record-matching 14th consecutive time. 

Their 95-92 survival at American Airlines Center came in spite of James' 39 points and a fourth quarter in which they dropped most, but not all, of a 14-point lead. 

James has not yet built a reputation as a clutch shooter. His track record is littered with missed opportunities when the game is on the line. But that doesn't mean it's not a scary proposition when he's having a hot night and has a chance to force overtime. 

"He's probably the last person out there you want to see in that situation," Devin Harris said. "You don't want him to find his niche against you." 

The law of averages suggests that James is going to win some close games with clutch shots before his career is done, even if those have been few and far between to date. Two nights earlier, James hit two 3-pointers in the final minute to give his team an eight-point win. 

This time, he missed a try, had the ball tipped out by teammate Anderson Varejao, then misfired from about the same spot on a wide-open try. 

"It was the same two looks I got the last game and I was able to bury them," James said. "They were some good looks. I'll take that shot any day." 

He just won't make it on this day. Twice. 

The Mavericks had only themselves to blame for being in a difficult spot. 

They watched their 14-point lead slip away in the final 6:01. LeBron moments were coming fast and furious. They'd started early, with a ridiculous two-handed, double-clutch dunk that gave the casual fans a first-quarter fix. 

But he never really outshined Dirk Nowitzki. 

The Mavericks' MVP candidate was stellar once again with 24 points, 11 rebounds and seven assists. He and James were matched up often in the second half and while James won the scoring battle, the Mavs won the important war. 

Nowitzki, like everybody else, was impressed with James and was sweating the final possession. 

"He was great all night, so I thought one of them for sure was going in," Nowitzki said. "We dodged a bullet there obviously." 

He added that the fourth quarter, in which Cleveland outshot and outrebounded the Mavs, was discouraging. 

"That's something we've got to look at," he said. "But at least in those kind of games, we find a way to win." 

The Mavericks, winners of 21 in a row on their home floor, had made a habit of running recent opponents out of the gym. Their last three wins all had been by 20 points or more. 

This time, they had to execute down the stretch to win. 

When that didn't work, fate lent a hand. 

"We're excited to get out with a victory," Avery Johnson said. "We didn't have a great fourth quarter. We just weren't good offensively or defensively." 

Added Josh Howard, who finished with 17 points and 10 rebounds: "It was a tough win for us. We didn't finish it like we wanted to." 

Actually, he's wrong. 

A win was a perfectly acceptable way to finish it, even if the formula wasn't.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

props to Stack for challenging that last shot...that probably won the game...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> And people on the general board continue to hate...


like i said awhile ago, until we win two titles we aint getting any props.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

All I can say is that LBJ is one fast and athletic player. Dallas defense is good, but he sliced and diced through them to get to the rim.

Amazing player.... If CLE had a better record, LBJ would be right on top of the MVP talks.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hell he still is in MVP talks..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Hell he still is in MVP talks..


In which ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Hell he still is in MVP talks..


That's why I said... "top of MVP talks." :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Part of the problem is that he had a better year last year than this year. He's having similar season to Kobe, by statistics, and the Cavs have the same record as the Lakers. But Kobe is usually wayyy higher on the MVP list in these discussions. He's had a perception of having a bad season all year, and that's hurt him in the MVP talks.

Not that it matters anyway. The award is Dirk's to lose, and rightfully so.


----------

